# Related Sites > SQL Course >  DTS package

## kingcti1

Where are DTS packages stored? Are they stored as a structure file ext or in SQL DB? 
Are they backed up with the SQL server? Or do I need to back them up separatly?
What do I need to do for recovery if server failed?
Please advise.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## skhanal

If you have saved the packages in sql server it is stored in msdb..sysdtspackages.

But you could also chose to save the package as a file or in MS repository.

Look in BOL for "Repository SQL Tables" for a list of tables used by repository.

----------


## MAK

Take backup of MSDB database daily.

----------


## kingcti1

Thank you for all your information.

Is there any limitation on how many DTS pacakages can exist in MSDB? Is it limited by the size of the MSDB?

Thanks

----------


## skhanal

That's correct.

----------


## MAK

try to keep one version for one DTS package so that you can save space and you will know which version you are using.

----------


## kingcti1

Thank you for your advice. Do I have to manually maintain the number of versions to keep in the MSDB?

----------


## MAK

MSDB stores all the versions. you have to manually delete old versions of DTS package if you like to save some space.

everytime you update a DTS package it is saved as a new version. right click on any DTS package and click on 'versions', you can find how many versions you have.

----------

